# green blanket



## leomessi (Mar 5, 2010)

just a simple set-up for the new apartment i'll be moving into in may


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Pretty and nice layout. Pretty nice choice of fish too. The Layout looks warm and soft.

Is that dwarf saggitaria on the right?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

trim down that glosso and see if you cant train it to grow carpet style


----------



## melonz (Apr 21, 2008)

seems like its starting to brown up on the right side. check your lighting! :X


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

To get a nice carpet of glosso you would need higher light in a 10gal. I'm guessing that hood is somewhere between 20 & 40 watts - not enough to get a low, thick carpet, believe me, I've tried. But the tank does look great!

What are the specs on this tank?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

that looks like a coralife 20" 96W quad


----------



## leomessi (Mar 5, 2010)

the glossos is not browning on the right. that's the gravel you're seeing. i had another filter before and the flow was too strong, particularly affecting the right side. this is why the left side is much more dense. 

there is no problem with the lighting. that is 96w on a 10g. thinking about upgrading to a 15-20g sometime in the summer. 

i follow about an 8-hour light period, 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening.


----------



## leomessi (Mar 5, 2010)

i've also been trimming the glossos slowly (when i have time) and trying to replant more on the right side.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

HA!!!! i knew it, it is a 96 quad


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Good call doubleott...looked smaller/dimmer from the pics


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice! The setup looks very warm and cozy as Tausendblatt pointed out. Keep us posted, would love to see how it looks and turns out once the carpet gets much thicker. 

Looks like you have got your conversation piece for the new apartment all ready to go ;-)


----------



## aquasys (Feb 24, 2005)

Your design is very good. But I have suggestions:
I'm seeing 2 rocks (correct me if I'm wrong) you can add the third one for 3 dimensionality (will increase the dept) and the big rock slightly on the left (1/3rd) would be better. But it is a really good start and it looks very healthy.


----------



## leomessi (Mar 5, 2010)

here is a little update on my green blanket. it's exam time, so i've only been able to trim the glossos a couple of times earlier this month and as you can see it still needs plenty of it. there are still some bald spots in the tank, but it's getting there.

i added 'vallisneria spiralis' to go in the background and a couple more rocks to add a little more depth. i was thinking about doing an entire reconstruction to add height, but i may wait on it. it's a pain in the ass to take off all the glossos that's been growing in so healthy.

i realized i haven't given any specs, so here they are:

size: 10gal
lighting: coralife 96w 50/50 4 tube (quad) lamp, 4 hour photoperiod
substrate: regular fluorite
filter: tetra whisper
heater: marineland 100w
ferts: nitrogen, phosphorous, potassium, trace - (once a week) 
co2: diy, 1b/sec.

flora: glossos, dwarf sagittaria, vallisneria spiralis
fauna: 12 pencilfish, 1 schwartz's cory, 1 high-fin panda cory, 1 siamese algae eater, 5 amano shrimp


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## aquasys (Feb 24, 2005)

It looks much better.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

looking great!


----------

